# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  BUDGET INPUTTING IN PASTEL PARTNER

## Tat

Hie All,

Please may you kindly assist on how to input budget amounts in pastel partner V12.

----------


## Mike C

Hi Tat - go to "Edit" - "General Ledger" - "Budgets"

The Budget assistant will take you on from there.

----------


## Tat

Thanks Mike

----------

